# More Fertile 2nd time round?



## 2blacksheep (Jul 30, 2006)

Hi Ladies,

Conceiving Sophie was an uphill battle that saw us ttc for 39 cycles and with 2 m/c. We conceived Sophie after 58 days of bleeding and passing clots for 50 days (a totally natural incomplete miscarriage).

I've had 6 PPAF despite nursing around the clock (we still nurse on demand many, many rimes a day) and ovulated on CD24 last cycle.
I logically know there will be a chance for conception but after facing infertility I'm starting to doubt and we're not being incredibly careful.

Anyone else MORE fertile after baby #1? And anyone else have regular cycles after birth despite nursing heaps? I feel like a freak!!









Thanks!


----------



## skydancer (Nov 11, 2004)

I have no *real* answer for you...only my thoughts based on my own experience. I haven't found any research to support this, but it is my belief that there is a brief "window" for some of us who deal with IF due to hormone stuff. After you give birth and while you are nursing, your hormones are wonky naturally, but perhaps this time of crazy hormones makes us closer to what our hormones should be. Does that make any sense? I have heard of many women who had trouble ttc the first and had an easier time with the second, but that could also be due to other stuff too (knowing how to temp., check for signs of o, etc.).

According to my theory, my daughter was a result of that "window". Now ttc a third, we have obviously missed the window and are stuck in IF land once again with similar issues that we faced with ttc our first.

I'm curious to see what others say. In any case, best wishes and good luck!!


----------



## MommyTeesa (Jun 13, 2006)

One of my friends finally conceived #1 after almost 5 years of trying. He's almost 3 and they are pregnant with #3 (#2 is turning 1 this week). Not sure about her story (she's in her late 30s) - but it's a great success story.


----------



## joelystar (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi! I lost a baby Molly in jan 2004 and was told I shouldn't get pregnant for at least a year.... 4 months later I was pregnant by some miracle with my now 16 month old! Before the first pregnancy I was told I would probably never be able to have children due to PCOS. I have had several pregnancy scares the last few months and my body seems to definitly be on a fertile kick ever since the first pregnancy!! Not only that but my PCOS is now indetectable!
I was told that with both PCOS and endemetriosis, having a baby can actually pretty much fix things. Not sure why but it definitly happened in my case!


----------



## bobandjess99 (Aug 1, 2005)

I too have PCOS and thyroid problems, I did not ovulate on my own, and it took 4 years to get dd.
But, ever since i got ppaf back (at the 12 month mark) I have had regular, ovulatory cycles......for 10 months now!
So, although i haven't actually gotten preggo yet (were trying to avoid for a while longer) i have to say that the regular, ovulatory cycles has me optimistic!


----------



## Daffodil (Aug 30, 2003)

I had such a hard time getting pregnant the first time that I ended up doing IVF. When I finally got AF back (almost 2 years after the baby was born), I got pregnant almost right away, with no special effort other than doing the deed on the right day - despite the fact that I was almost 43 by then.


----------



## JenniferH (Feb 24, 2005)

Opposite for me! I got pregnant really easy with my first dd (now 7 yrs old) and have had a really hard time ttc. I hope this is the month though!


----------



## mightymoo (Dec 6, 2003)

We are pretty fertile normally - only took 2 cycles with my first, one with my second, but I wanted to say that I got regular cycles back after 3 months with DD and 2 with DS. DD did sleep through the night after 2 weeks, but DS nursed round the clock (no bottles, no paci) and they still came back in 2 months.


----------



## MaryLang (Jun 18, 2004)

In our case-YES!
After 3 yrs of TTC (w 2 m/c's) we got pregnant with #1. Got my cycles back pretty quick, even with EBF. Prego with #2, 6 mnths PP. And Prego with #3, 3 mnths PP. And all we did was start taking vitamins and aminos religously. I realize this is not the case with everyone, but it is possible for some. So after three in three years, I never thought in a million yrs that I'd be trying to avoid- I used to be so jealous of those TTA.


----------



## Mama K (Jun 7, 2004)

nak
took us over a year of actively charting/trying to conceive #1, then became pg with #2 when #1 was 8 mo old and EBF around the clock.


----------



## monocyte (Jun 17, 2004)

Gosh, I wish this time was easier!! We are having the same issues as before, but I think that is great things might have "fixed" themselves for you! Gotta love hormones!!


----------

